# Rechenzeit berechnen?



## noisebreath (8. Mai 2009)

Hi

arbeite grade als SOftwareentwickler an einem projekt und biete zusätzlich gewisse Supportleistungen an. Zum Beispiel ist mein Rechner seit gestern abend dabei pdfs für dieses projekt zu produzieren. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wieviel Stundenfür sowas normalerweise berechnet werden? Einfach alle Stunden die mein Pc am produzieren war (auch die über nacht) ? was ist da die konvention?

lg
noise


----------



## sliwalker (8. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Du wirst sicherlich nicht lange am Markt sein, wenn Du die rechenzeit Deines Computers in Rechnung stellst, wo Du einmal auf "start" geklickt hast. Dein Preis ist Dein Verkaufsargument, Du solltest wissen was Du Wert bist.
Bei der generierung von pdf würde ich eher einen Komplettpreis veranschlagen der 200% bis 400% meiner eigentlichen Arbeistleistung entspricht oder ich verhandele Stückpreise. Willst Du dem Kunden etwas gutes tun, berechnest Du nur Deine normale Arbeistzeit.

Mit verücksichtigen musst Du, ob Du auf Grund der Generierung nichts anderes machen konntest.
Dann hast Du jedoch ein Organisationsproblem.

greetz
SLi


----------



## The_S (8. Mai 2009)

Sehe das wie sli - Rechenzeit stellt man nicht in Rechnung. Kann der Kunde ja nix dafür, dass du dir kein eigenes Rechenzentrum leisten kannst


----------



## sparrow (8. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe arbeitet dein Rechner im Batchbetrieb.
Dafür fallen natürlich keine Arbeitsstunden an, da du ja eigentlich nur die Rechenleistung deines Computers zur Verfügung stellst und nicht deine Arbeitskraft.

Dein Preis sollte sich also an den Betriebskosten orientieren.


----------

